# Covid: il piano per salvare Natale 2021/2022



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

*(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.

*Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.



Considerato che riguardo questa storia anticipiamo sempre e comunque il futuro (scipta manent) da febbraio 2020, vi chiedo questo: siamo noi ad essere geni, profeti, ad avere la palla di vetro oppure è la maggior parte del popolo italiano ad aver bisogno dell'accompagno?


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.


.


----------



## danjr (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.


Finche non si parla di Lockdown va tutto bene, mi pare che in Europa invece si parla già di Lockdown. Forse il tanto criticato Draghi ha anticipato tutti facendo una gran cosa. Nel frattempo in Austria chi non ha il vaccino non potrà più fare molte cose, alla faccia di chi diceva che non lo avrebbero mai fatto.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che riguardo questa storia anticipiamo sempre e comunque il futuro (scipta manent) da febbraio 2020, vi chiedo questo: siamo noi ad essere geni, profeti, ad avere la palla di vetro oppure è la maggior parte del popolo italiano ad aver bisogno dell'accompagno?


Admin: la combo che uccide l’Italia è incompetenza + malafede.
Non sono solo in malafede, sono anche incompetenti.
Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

*Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.
> 
> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


Signore e signori, la SCENZA


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che riguardo questa storia anticipiamo sempre e comunque il futuro (scipta manent) da febbraio 2020, vi chiedo questo: siamo noi ad essere geni, profeti, ad avere la palla di vetro oppure è la maggior parte del popolo italiano ad aver bisogno dell'accompagno?


Adesso ti risponderanno che è una “bandemiahhh mordalehhh nezzunoh potevah fare diversamendeehh ma gosaa voledehhh?2?2?”

ormai è solo un circo. Tutto ampliamento previsto qui


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


Il Lord Commander dei Guardiani della notte ha sentenziato


----------



## danjr (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


Certo che Cristanti ha un tatto nel dire le cose che mi lascia sbigottito. Come se uno avesse il diritto a festeggiare solo con il vaccino, ovvio che voleva dire un'altra cosa, ma se sei sempre in televisione a fare proclami studiatela un minimo di comunicazione.


----------



## Butcher (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che riguardo questa storia anticipiamo sempre e comunque il futuro (scipta manent) da febbraio 2020, vi chiedo questo: siamo noi ad essere geni, profeti, ad avere la palla di vetro oppure è la maggior parte del popolo italiano ad aver bisogno dell'accompagno?


Non è questione di bisogno di accompagnamento, alla gente piace tutto ciò. Avere il green pass li fa sentire meglio, superiori. I buoni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2021)

La vaccinazione ai bambini non sarà indolore.

Se i No Vax adesso sono una notevole minoranza, saranno molti di più quando toccheranno i bambini.
Io stesso conosco una marea di persone vaccinate e pro governativa, ai limiti del servilismo politico e intellettuale, che non ha la benché minima intenzione di coinvolgere i figli piccoli.


----------



## danjr (6 Novembre 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non è questione di bisogno di accompagnamento, alla gente piace tutto ciò. Avere il green pass li fa sentire meglio, superiori. I buoni.


In Austria da lunedì stop alle attività ricreative per i non vaccinati, al massimo col tampone vai a lavorare. Ieri il presidente delle Turinga in Germania ha detto che se i contagiati salgono troppo proporrà di non curare i non vaccinati. Misure che per me non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.
A questo punto mi tengo stretto il Green pass e faccio una statua a Draghi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.
> 
> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


Non ho bisogno che mi salvino nulla.
Mi salvo da solo evitando punture e soprattutto la lettura e la visione dei loro giornali, telegiornali/trasmissioni varie e carrozzoni. Maiali loro e chi gli dà credito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.
> 
> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*



Notare che per "interventi mirati" l'articolo intende il ritorno dei lockdown nelle regioni, con i colori.
Cosa già anticipata ieri da Zaia, il De Luca leghista.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*



Fosse vero !
Firmate subito questo documento così per dicembre mi eviterò tante di quelle rotture di balls con 3 mila parenti


----------



## mark (6 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>



Titolo  

Bravi i titolisti di Repubblica, ha funzionato effettivamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2021)

*Corriere della Sera: 4 regioni a rischio zona gialla entro Natale, se il trend rimane questo.
Friuli Venezia Giulia, Calabria, Lazio e provincia di Bolzano. Con zona gialla scatterà anche l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.
Altre 13 regioni sopra la soglia di contagio, ma rimangono bianche per la situazione ricoveri e terapie intensive.*


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: 4 regioni a rischio zona gialla entro Natale, se il trend rimane questo.
> Friuli Venezia Giulia, Calabria, Lazio e provincia di Bolzano. Con zona gialla scatterà anche l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.
> Altre 13 regioni sopra la soglia di contagio, ma rimangono bianche per la situazione ricoveri e terapie intensive.*


 
Strano! Chi lo avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non è questione di bisogno di accompagnamento, alla gente piace tutto ciò. Avere il green pass li fa sentire meglio, superiori. I buoni.



Si, sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io. Ripeto che io ho fatto due dosi, ma tra tanti dubbi. E francamente vorrei evitare di diventare un "tossico" da Covid alla ricerca della salvezza semestrale da vaccino .

Ma vedo gente che quasi desidera dosi su dosi. Fatta la terza, già vanno in cerca della quarta. Come scritto, quasi alla stregua dei tossicodipendenti. Che vi devo dire, il mondo è bello perchè vario.

La cosa sicura, è che questa storia ha finito di fulminare tantissime persone.


----------



## Milo (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Signore e signori, la SCENZA



pero il covid non è ancora chiaro per la scienza, è vero che ci sono tanti pappagalli e pagliacci, ma davanti una cosa sconosciuta come puoi fare se non a tentativi e sperare che sia l’ultima?


----------



## raducioiu (6 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> pero il covid non è ancora chiaro per la scienza, è vero che ci sono tanti pappagalli e pagliacci, ma davanti una cosa sconosciuta come puoi fare se non a tentativi e sperare che sia l’ultima?


Secondo me non mentire (come fatto da diversi presunti esperti e da diverse cariche istituzionali) e adottare la massima trasparenza sarebbe un buon inizio. Proprio perchè si tratta di qualcosa che non è "ancora chiaro".


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> pero il covid non è ancora chiaro per la scienza, è vero che ci sono tanti pappagalli e pagliacci, ma davanti una cosa sconosciuta come puoi fare se non a tentativi e sperare che sia l’ultima?


Ovvio ma non immediato per tutti.

Ricordo quando al mese 1 dalla prima somministrazione del primo vaccino c era chi si lamentava del fatto che non si sapesse quanti mesi durava la protezione  

Anche se in realtà non fa cosi ridere.
Anzi, quelli hanno i tuoi stessi diritti.


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non è questione di bisogno di accompagnamento, alla gente piace tutto ciò. Avere il green pass li fa sentire meglio, superiori. I buoni.


Pensa, penso lo stesso dei no vax e dei no green pass: i ribelli, quelli che hanno capito tutti, i survivor quando tutti noi moriremo per la schifezza contenuta nel vaccino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2021)

Ho letto bene? non curare i non vaccinati?
e lo fanno per le vite e la salute di tutti?
Vedo dei controsensi  i criminali della vita direi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *(Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine dall'estate) *Repubblica in edicola oggi, 6 novembre, titola a caratteri cubitali "E' pronto il piano del Governo per salvare il Natale". Contro l'aumento dei contagi si punta sulla terza iniezione agli over 50 poi verranno vaccinati anche i bambini. Mascherine e Green pass resteranno in vigore, al chiuso. E ci saranno interventi mirati per isolare i focolai. In più, l'Italia vuole compare 50.000 dosi del farmaco anti virus.
> 
> *Crisanti:”Capodanno da festeggiare solo con persone vaccinate. Spero e credo che, salvo l'insorgenza di nuove varianti, questa sia l'ultima battaglia importante: quella dell’inverno*


Bisogna salvare il natale.. dal Grinch


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna salvare il natale.. dal Grinch


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> pero il covid non è ancora chiaro per la scienza, è vero che ci sono tanti pappagalli e pagliacci, ma davanti una cosa sconosciuta come puoi fare se non a tentativi e sperare che sia l’ultima?


E' fin troppo chiaro cosa sia il Covid e cosa rappresenti. Basta essere appena appena svegli.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovvio ma non immediato per tutti.
> 
> Ricordo quando al mese 1 dalla prima somministrazione del primo vaccino c era chi si lamentava del fatto che non si sapesse quanti mesi durava la protezione


Oltre al fattore novità, bisogna anche tenere conto che su molte questioni noi abbiamo conoscenze “solo” di tipo probabilistico.
Per esempio, l’epidemiologia si base in larghissima parte sulla statistica. Per quanto si siano messi a punto modelli validi, resta il fatto che se tra te, me e Rocco la media è 30 cm, probabilmente tu e io non siamo messi benissimo… 

A ogni modo, secondo il report ISS pubblicato oggi nella fascia over-80 l’incidenza di ricoveri, terapie intensive e decessi è rispettivamente sette, sette e dieci volte più basso nei vaccinati con ciclo completo rispetto ai non vaccinati. Non male per un vaccino “fatto in fretta e furia che dura solo sei mesi”…


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2021)

l'arrivo della retorica del Natale mi nausea più di vedere i panettoni due mesi prima nei supermercati
pensare all'anno scorso quando facevano le misure ad hoc per non fare week-end pseudonormali e che i decreti partivano volutamente il giorno dopo delle feste, che disgusto ripensare alle foto di assembramenti sui giornali o sui social


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: 4 regioni a rischio zona gialla entro Natale, se il trend rimane questo.
> Friuli Venezia Giulia, Calabria, Lazio e provincia di Bolzano. Con zona gialla scatterà anche l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.
> Altre 13 regioni sopra la soglia di contagio, ma rimangono bianche per la situazione ricoveri e terapie intensive.*



La cosa delle terapie intensive comunque è surreale, nelle zone dove ci stanno 4 posti in pratica finiranno in zona rossa abbastanza presto per 4 gatti negli ospedali


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa delle terapie intensive comunque è surreale, nelle zone dove ci stanno 4 posti in pratica finiranno in zona rossa abbastanza presto per 4 gatti negli ospedali


Vero, ma va anche detto che hanno avuto quanto, 2 anni? per farne qualcuna in più...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Vero, ma va anche detto che hanno avuto quanto, 2 anni? per farne qualcuna in più...


Il fatto è che i media non andranno a fondo la questione, ma si limiteranno a fare allarmismo sulla base dei colori delle regioni.
Basta pensare alla Sicilia neanche poco tempo fa, descritta come covo di novax invasata e in zona gialla al tempo, quando l'unico problema erano i posti alla fine.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che i media non andranno a fondo la questione, ma si limiteranno a fare allarmismo sulla base dei colori delle regioniBasta pensare alla Sicilia neanche poco tempo fa, descritta come covo di novax invasata e in zona gialla al tempo, quando l'unico problema erano i posti alla fine.



Ai media frega solo che i boccaloni ci credano e clicchino.
Il resto è aria fritta.

Sia al governo che al CTS nessuno è minimamente preoccupato per il Natale, anzi hanno dichiarato massima tranquillità.
Però vedi che titolo fuorviante piazza repubblica, e subito troppi ad abboccare.

L' unica notizia che deve preoccuparci è "Allarme vaccini, non funzionano più", fino ad allora inutile martellarsi le palle.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Oltre al fattore novità, bisogna anche tenere conto che su molte questioni noi abbiamo conoscenze “solo” di tipo probabilistico.
> Per esempio, l’epidemiologia si base in larghissima parte sulla statistica. Per quanto si siano messi a punto modelli validi, resta il fatto che se tra te, me e Rocco la media è 30 cm, probabilmente tu e io non siamo messi benissimo…
> 
> A ogni modo, secondo il report ISS pubblicato oggi nella fascia over-80 l’incidenza di ricoveri, terapie intensive e decessi è rispettivamente sette, sette e dieci volte più basso nei vaccinati con ciclo completo rispetto ai non vaccinati. Non male per un vaccino “fatto in fretta e furia che dura solo sei mesi”…



Grazie delle info.

Non sto nemmeno più seguendo le statistiche precise, perché è lapalissiano il vaccino funzioni per fortuna.
Per ora almeno.

Ci sono rare limitazioni e nessuno che le rispetta, eppure non succede nulla di clamoroso, la baracca regge.

Chiaro che anche un tronco non poteva aspettarsi che ci fosse un pulsante on/off, anche se ogni tanto mi capita da pensare che qualche tronco ci sia ancora.


----------



## raducioiu (6 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa delle terapie intensive comunque è surreale, nelle zone dove ci stanno 4 posti in pratica finiranno in zona rossa abbastanza presto per 4 gatti negli ospedali


A proposito i media di regime avevano annunciato che Zaia aveva affermato che in Veneto le terapie intensive a causa del covid erano al 50%.
Peccato che lo stesso Zaia in collegamento in diretta con il programma Stasera Italia ha poi negato rivelando che le terapie intensive covid sono in realtà al 3% (46 persone su quasi 5 milioni di abitanti in Veneto).


----------



## Milo (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E' fin troppo chiaro cosa sia il Covid e cosa rappresenti. Basta essere appena appena svegli.



frase troppo generica senza prove e non porta a niente.

non la prendere a male ma son queste frasi che poi portano altri a sbandierare queste dichiarazioni senza sapere un bel niente (loro, non te)


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2021)

Ci devono lasciare stare. 
Basta basta basta santo dio.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci devono lasciare stare.
> Basta basta basta santo dio.


Eh caro Peppe meglio rassegnarci. Sto circo lo porteranno avanti ancora per molto tempo. Non torneremo molto presto alla normalità. Tocca allenare la mente per non sbroccare..


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2021)

Alcuni spunti da un'intervista a Giorgio Palù, presidente dell'AIFA, riportata dal Corriere della Sera, dalla quale emerge che:
- in Veneto i ricoverati per covid vaccinati con doppia dose superano i non vaccinati;
- le terapie intensive e reparti non hanno raggiunto soglie critiche;
- in Inghilterra, nonostante 30.000 casi al giorno, non c'è alcuna emergenza ospedaliera né alcuna situazione critica a livello di ricoveri/terapie intensive;
- l'aumento dei contagi dipende da quattro fattori:
1) l'inverno dato che, con la scarsa presenza alle nostre latitudini di radiazioni Uv virucide e con il diminuire della temperatura e dell’umidità, il virus viene emesso dalle secrezioni orofaringee maggiormentr sotto forma di aerosol che di droplet ed è più resistente ai fattori ambientali così che le particelle restano in aria per più tempio e si diffondono a maggior distanza;
2) riprendono gli assembramenti al chiuso;
3) circolazione di merci e persone da altri paesi;
4) dopo alcuni mesi l'efficacia del vaccino scema, in particolare negli anziani.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Alcuni spunti da un'intervista a Giorgio Palù, presidente dell'AIFA, riportata dal Corriere della Sera, dalla quale emerge che:
> - in Veneto i ricoverati per covid vaccinati con doppia dose superano i non vaccinati;
> - le terapie intensive e reparti non hanno raggiunto soglie critiche;
> - in Inghilterra, nonostante 30.000 casi al giorno, non c'è alcuna emergenza ospedaliera né alcuna situazione critica a livello di ricoveri/terapie intensive;
> ...


Quando realizzeremo che ormai abbiamo tra noi un banale virus del raffreddore che potenzialmente è in grado di uccidere?
Ed è endemico.

Vogliamo parlarne da qua all'eternità?

Nel frattempo c'è chi si è arricchito, chi si sta arricchendo, chi ne trova giovamenti politici, sociali e medici, ecc ecc.

Bisogna tornare a vivere .


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il commento molto intelligente. Io non ho riportato mie considerazioni ma parte del contenuto dell'intervista.
> Provo a spiegartelo più facilmente:
> 
> 
> ...


Vogliono vaccinare i no vax, sottoporre a terza dose i vaccinati, prossimamente vaccineranno i ragazzi tra i 5-12 anni, poi toccherà a neonati e bambini e poi a cani, gatti, pesci rossi e animali d'affezione.
Sempre che non ci chiedano di abbatterli.

Sono dei criminali.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il commento molto intelligente. Io non ho riportato mie considerazioni ma parte del contenuto dell'intervista.
> Provo a spiegartelo più facilmente:
> 
> 
> ...



Ancora?
È un bias cognitivo da letteratura.
Non sarà un commento intelligente il mio, per carità, ma non ci fai una gran figura.

Quando le vaccinazioni toccano alti livelli di copertura si verifica un paradosso, per cui il numero assoluto di ospedalizzazioni e decessi può diventare simile tra vaccinati e non vaccinati, per via della progressiva diminuzione nel numero di questi ultimi.

Significa che il vaccino non funge? 
Ovviamente no, è prevedibile quando hai quota ampia di immunizzati con un vaccino che garantisce una protezione molto alta ma sotto il 100%

Se domani tutta Italia paradossalmente fosse vaccinata, in ospedale e al cimitero avremmo solo persone vaccinate, nessuno no-vax


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2021)

Credevo di saper scrivere abbastanza bene forse mi sbaglio; nel mio post c'è scritto:


> *un'intervista a Giorgio Palù, presidente dell'AIFA, riportata dal Corriere*


Posso rispondere delle mie considerazioni quando le faccio ma nel post ho riportato fatti e contenuto di un'intervista.
Basta leggere anziché inalberarsi e aggredire quando i fatti non combaciano con le proprie idee.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Credevo di saper scrivere abbastanza bene forse mi sbaglio; nel mio post c'è scritto:
> 
> Posso rispondere delle mie considerazioni quando le faccio ma nel post ho riportato fatti e contenuto di un'intervista.
> Basta leggere anziché inalberarsi e aggredire quando i fatti non combaciano con le proprie idee.



Non l' avevo con te, figurati.
Siamo tutti soltanto civili 

Però chiunque l' abbia detto, non è questione di idee, sono fatti matematici e indiscutibili. 
Non è questione di opinioni.


----------

